# FB Removal - No Incision



## bdiazdeleon (Jun 16, 2017)

Would coding 10120-52 be appropriate for the following scenario?

"Local analgesia was obtained using 1% lidocaine w/epinephrine, approx 6cc injected around the site of the staple.  A foreign body was identified, location right knee just anterior to the patella.  I grasped the stable base with a needle nose pliers and removed the staple.  The foreign body was successfully removed without complication.  The wound was re-explored and no residual foreign bodies noted.  The wound was thoroughly cleansed, irrigated and dressed. No complications were noted.  Sterile dressing applied."

Thank you!


----------

